# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Utilizing the Tetris Effect

## mini0991

This is something I've knocked around for a while and probably posted here about it as well before, but I'm looking to find out for real if it's a real aid to inducing a WILD.

The Tetris Effect occurs when staring at a pattern of movements that repeat, similar to video games such as the one of its namesake. Some people report seeing the images and movements when they close their  eyes after the game is done. It certainly has happened to me.

Therefore, I propose a variation on the effect intended to induce a WILD. Someone, possibly me, can whip up a simple GIF/Flash animation that produces a pattern of movement that a lot of people will still percieve after closing their eyes. Upon doing this during a WBTB, people can use the effect to aid in stronger hypnagogia. Stronger hypnagogia can help bring people closer to SP, and in turn, an LD.

The technique is more a complement to WILD than it is a technique in its own right. But in order to verify it as actually working in practice, we need to test it on ourselves.

Who's in?

----------


## SonatArctica

i welcome your idea...

hypnagogia can indeed bring you to the world of dreams.
HIT is my most favourite tek so i would help you...

an animated gif file can be transfered to the mobile phones to watch it at the display before closing the eyes.

who is able to create such an animation?

 ::banana::

----------


## pounce

Interesting thought! But you need to clarify how this will intensify WILDs.

At any rate I would be happy to test this.





> who is able to create such an animation?



I can try. What exactly is the animation supposed to depict? Movement of a pattern?

----------


## Noogah

First off, I should like to begin by explaining that...I like it! I myself have experienced the tetris effect, and your idea makes a lot of sense. What I don't agree with is that a simple animation could adequately exert the effect. I believe that a major benefactor to the effect is the involvement of your brains logic centre when playing a game, complex or simplistic. Simply watching a video constantly repeated does not seem to me that it could/would very well invoke TTE

I suggest, perhaps, you experiement/research the effect moe extensively?

----------


## Licity

Or you could just play Tetris.

----------


## detroitLions1970

> Or you could just play Tetris.



I second that, either Tetris or Guitar Hero.





> ... People have also experienced this effect after playing music games with scrolling notes, such as Dance Dance Revolution, Rock Band, or Guitar Hero. Fans of the game Polarium have had images of tiles being overturned in their mind, or feeling as though they needed to be overturned. After playing bullet hell games, many players have reported that looking at small objects, such as letters on the page of a book, appear to be moving around or swirling in patterns. Also the Rubik's Cube may make a person imagine turning the sides and the colours in their minds after playing it for a prolonged period of time...

----------


## CarmineEternity

Nice thread, Mini!

----------


## Denise

You could make a animated picture with "LUCID" or " YOU ARE DREAMING" added as the tetris effect. And when you go to bed you'll see the "YOU ARE DREAMING" picture infront of your eyes.

Edit:

...ooor just make a tetris game in Flash, with pretty shiny colors, except instead of blocks you could make them words like 'LUCID' etc. I'm sure someone around here can make this in flash.

----------


## marcc

You know what's great for the Tetris effect? The first couple of days after buying an FPS.

Not only is it 3-dimensional, but it feels like you're walking around in your head. The best, and worst, part about it is that since you worry there might be a sniper or semblance thereof you just keep on walking. Never gets tiring, actually...

I'll see if a little TF2 could give me a little HI.

----------


## Denise

After buying an FPS?

What do you mean?

----------


## SKA

I've had it too after playing way too much Halo. I'd see blue and red suited soldiers moving around when I'd close my eyes.

Perhaps a repeatative animation can be made that is related to lucidity and dreaming.

----------


## cL0cKradi0

i totally have the tetris effect almost every night when i lay in bed with super smash bros. 64.  I play that shit wayyyy too much.  I dream about it all the time too.  I'm utterly infatuated with that game.

----------


## HavocDream

Im going to test it tonight...playing geometry wars.

----------


## ccrinbama

I'll give it a whirl.
Let us know when you get something cooked up.

----------


## jarrhead

You need to make a GIF of Jake and Neytiri. LOL

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> You know what's great for the Tetris effect? The first couple of days after buying an FPS.
> 
> Not only is it 3-dimensional, but it feels like you're walking around in your head.



This used to happen to me when I first got into console FPS games a few years ago, but I think I've played them so much that it rarely happens anymore.

Lately I have had pretty good luck linking up vague thoughts and visualizations with my own inner dialogue (describing it to myself, basically an internal version of Image Streaming), which then generates some very bright and vivid hypnagogic imagery.

----------

